# KLASSEN-GUIDES



## tristis (17. Mai 2007)

ich vermisse irgendwie die klassen-guides die es hier mal auf buffed.de gab!
also entweder bin ich nur zu blöd um sie zu finden oder es gibt sie echt nicht mehr.

ich fand die halt super praktisch wenn ich mit neuen spielern zu tun hab und die noch nicht wirklich wissen wie man mit dem char richtig spielt. da ich ja 1. keine romane übern chat schreiben will und 2. ja auch nicht jede klasse so gut kenne war es halt immer super zu sagen "lies mal den klassen-guide auf buffed.de".

hoffentlich kommt da wieder was weils super praktisch war!

danke & lg
tristis


----------



## ZAM (19. Mai 2007)

Huhu,

die Klassenguides haben wir vorläufig entfernt. Sie behandelten die Klassen nur auf dem Stand des Patches 1.8 und bis Stufe 60. Nach dem Patch 2.1.0 müssen einige Klassen-Guides zudem wohl noch einmal überarbeitet werden. Nur Geduld.


----------



## Snowrain (26. Mai 2007)

tristis schrieb:


> ich vermisse irgendwie die klassen-guides die es hier mal auf buffed.de gab!
> also entweder bin ich nur zu blöd um sie zu finden oder es gibt sie echt nicht mehr.
> 
> ich fand die halt super praktisch wenn ich mit neuen spielern zu tun hab und die noch nicht wirklich wissen wie man mit dem char richtig spielt. da ich ja 1. keine romane übern chat schreiben will und 2. ja auch nicht jede klasse so gut kenne war es halt immer super zu sagen "lies mal den klassen-guide auf buffed.de".
> ...



kannst du eine zeit sagen wann die Klassen - Guides fertig sind ??? ein ungefaires datum ???

ich vermisse sie auch 1 ... FÜR MICH WÄR ES JA SCHONMAL WAS GROßES AUF STUFE 40 ZU KOMMEN :pP


----------



## Thagorr (27. Mai 2007)

Wär ja au ma ganz lustig so nen Test ala welche Klasse passt zu mir zu machen!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snowrain (27. Mai 2007)

Thagorr schrieb:


> Wär ja au ma ganz lustig so nen Test ala welche Klasse passt zu mir zu machen!
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jo ^^ aber ich hab meine Klasse schon gefunden ... Schurken FTW ^^


----------



## Thagorr (27. Mai 2007)

Ja klar aber für Anfänger ich hab nämlich sowas als kleiner Noob verzweifelt gesucht im Netz!!


----------



## MR_BURNS92 (2. Juni 2007)

Thagorr schrieb:


> Ja klar aber für Anfänger ich hab nämlich sowas als kleiner Noob verzweifelt gesucht im Netz!!


hu ich dacht schon ich wär zu blöd die klassen guides zu finden. wann kommen denn die neuen guides? ich fand die auch sehr nützlich!!


----------

